# Which Wheels?



## OneEyeMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Been loving my new Rise H15.
One upgrade I see in the future is a more reliable and lighter wheelset.
The bike comes in around 46 lbs now.
I weigh 155 and ride in rooty and rocky northern NJ.
I'm 65 and don't ride as fast as I used to but still like to attack the descents so I need some
durability in my wheels.
I'm considering 4 DT Swiss wheelsets:
In the All Mountain category the XM 1700 and XMC 1501
In the Enduro category, the EX 1700 and EXC 1501

Cost isn't a major factor here.
Durability and weight savings are my main priorities.
I'm wondering if I can get by with the lighter All Mountain wheels at my weight.
I asked DT Swiss and they steered me towards the Enduro wheels "just to be on the safe side".
Now, I'm no expert, but I'm not 100% positive I need the burlier Enduro wheels.
I'm sure a lot of you have your own experiences on these classes of wheels to share.
So bottom line, do I need the Enduro wheels at my weight, riding style, and terrain, or can 
I safely get by with the AM wheels.
Thank you


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

DT Swiss Hybrid hubs! They are pure beast mode and great for ebikes. When it comes to rims, I'd think any DT rim you mentioned would work fine.


----------



## OneEyeMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Battery said:


> DT Swiss Hybrid hubs! They are pure beast mode and great for ebikes. When it comes to rims, I'd think any DT rim you mentioned would work fine.


----------



## OneEyeMan (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks dude. 
I've heard of these before but I always thought they were for "Hybrid Bikes"


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

OneEyeMan said:


> Thanks dude.
> I've heard of these before but I always thought they were for "Hybrid Bikes"


LOL I thought something similar. They are tough for just about any bicycle out there. I had a set on a previous bike and they went the distance without a problem.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

On my H15 I put Reserve 30|SL wheel set with Hydra hubs. Fantastic wheel set. 

However, if you do this, don't order them with Microspline as the micro spline only gives you centerlock which limits the rotor options and causes issues with magnet for the speed sensor (I went through all sorts of grief here). Better to order them with the XD driver that comes standard in 6-bolt and then replace the free hub with micro spline if you are sticking to Shimano cassettes.


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

OneEyeMan said:


> Thanks dude.
> I've heard of these before but I always thought they were for "Hybrid Bikes"


The only thing I know is that the Hybrid hubs have steel freehub bodys rather than aluminium.

I use a 29er XM1501 wheelset on my 24kg Giant Trance E2. They are like 1kg lighter than the orginal Giant wheelset and even more durable 🤣 
Most of the heavy E-bike stuff is not durable at all, but just cheap heavy junk.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Power of the e-bike negates largely the need for lighter/less durable wheels. And I'm prone to breaking rear rims, even at my portly weight of 165 lbs, so i'll also err on the side of durability over weight.

With that in mind, I'd definitely recommend the DT EX wheelset over the AM. I managed to destroy a rear 1700 rim on an e-bike and had a good customer experience with DT.

The Stans Flow EX3 is also worth a look and comes with a decent warranty.

I've had good luck thus far with the stock Easton rims on my Rise and am on the waitlist for the new We Are One offset rims with I-9 hubs.

And I'm a centerlock fan for ease of installation but haven't had drama with either centerlock or 6 bolt


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW, before I got my Reserve wheels I was looking at getting the XMC1501 wheels and DT Swiss told me that there is no availability for these in North America with no expectation until 2024. Looks like they are prioritizing Europe and OEMs first.


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> And I'm a centerlock fan for ease of installation but haven't had drama with either centerlock or 6 bolt


I actually don't mind centerlock and I think I would have had no issues if I had stuck with Shimano rotors with the built in magnet. My issue was with SRAM HS2 rotors. They seem to be particularly incompatible in centerlock (though I made it work in the end) and all ebikes coming with those rotors are 6-bolt versions. That is probably more of a SRAM being a dick and refusing to adopt centerlock for eMTB rather than centerlock itself having issues.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

I have DT Swiss EX 511 hoops laced to Factor Hubs on my Intense Tazer ebike. They aren't super light but damn they are durable! Im also running Cush Core.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ibis Blackbird Send rims have a wider rounded bead to lessen pinch flats and bead damage. Avoid CushcCre


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

I love my ENVE M7's that are made for an eBike
• Application: Trail, All-Mountain
• Inner Rim Width: 30mm, 35mm
• Lifetime Incident Protected


My eBike weighs 54lbs and with these wheels they accelerate incredible quick! I have Chris Hubs on them because I have been riding King Hubs since the early 90's.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

My standard reply for wheel knowledge posts and go to wheel guru is to get ahold of Mike Curiak @ lacemine29.com. Best in the biz IMNSHO.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

also consider roval traverse and traverse carbon. Both use the dt 350 ratchet


----------

